# A not uncommon setup



## eduk (Jul 3, 2020)

Even managed to bag a whole cupboard for paraphernalia!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looking good....so many MaraX machines now, for some reason..😉

P.S. Just spotted the Molykote 👍


----------



## eduk (Jul 3, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Looking good....so many MaraX machines now, for some reason..
> 
> P.S. Just spotted the Molykote


This one's pretty much your fault!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

In fairness, I have recommended Molykote for years....


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

I went Elizabeth but just ordered this knock box to match haha! Nice set up. Love your counters


----------



## eduk (Jul 3, 2020)

Tempest said:


> I went Elizabeth but just ordered this knock box to match haha! Nice set up. Love your counters


 👍 thanks!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

oooow a Rok hand grinder 👍


----------



## eduk (Jul 3, 2020)

Tempest said:


> Love your counters


Got the guys installing it to cut a 60mm hole through, bought a grommet and have the sockets under-counter, no more cable clutter!


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

eduk said:


> Got the guys installing it to cut a 60mm hole through, bought a grommet and have the sockets under-counter, no more cable clutter!


 That's a great idea! Is it Kashmir granite? We picked a quartz but the Kashmir granite made it a harder decision for sure.


----------



## eduk (Jul 3, 2020)

Tempest said:


> That's a great idea! Is it Kashmir granite? We picked a quartz but the Kashmir granite made it a harder decision for sure.


 Nope, it's a quartz too


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

Fantastic setup ! Really jealous ...


----------

